# Where to Turkey Hunt?



## zkon (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm a new turkey hunter this year, I have never been before. Got my license for May 6-12 in unit ZC (St. Clair, Macomb, Oakland, Genessee, and Lapeer). I'm going to college at Michigan Tech, so scouting is near impossible because I'm 8 hours away. Any potential spots I should be checking out? Is Wetzel or Holly Rec a good area to keep an eye on? Any public land tips would be appreciated!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Find an area where the hardwoods meet the pines with a wide trail or 2 track close by and you will normally find a roosting area! Sneak in and sit early in the am very quietly and wait for the fly down, don't call, crows will let you know if they are there!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

If nothing after an hour after sun up then call,if nothing then move to an isolated inside corner of a field preferablly cut corn and call!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

zkon said:


> I'm a new turkey hunter this year, I have never been before. Got my license for May 6-12 in unit ZC (St. Clair, Macomb, Oakland, Genessee, and Lapeer). ..........


If you have a chance, team up with an experienced hunter. Maybe someone from this site who hunts state land in that area is hunting an earlier hunt and will volunteer some help.

L & O


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

If you are talking public there are a number of Rec and Game areas in the zone. Since you mention that you don't have a lot of time private may be hard to locate and get permission. Do your scouting with google maps and images. Maybe try to find some ag land butted up to the SGAs. If you can take a day or two to walk a few places or drive the roads looking fir tracks try to shock gobble the evening before looking for a tom that is roosted then go back in the morning. 

Since your'e going there blind you may have to do a bit of walking (run and gun) to find a gobble. That depends on which season you are in. The early seasons the toms will gobble quite a bit. Later in the season they may just gobble before flying down and then a few times. If you do find a roost get close to it in the morning then maybe try to find where they might water at around 9:00 then they might be off to feed or in search of receptive hens during the midday. Then late afternoon try to find a possible ambush point for them coming back to the roost about a 1/4 mi away. 

Depending on the size of the property you may have to sit like for deer hunting and possibly wait for one to come moseying through your spot. This is just my opinion and may not be pertinent to your land layout scenario because my bit of experience is in the big woods of zone 2. If you find a murder of crows hanging around in one spot for a while maybe check out the area. They love to pester turkeys especially in the morning. I've called crows in to 8' from me before I looked up and flared them. 

Anyways if this is your first time maybe chalk it up to experience and look for something like this at the end of the season.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

If your going to be hunting public anyway you might want to look to the UP in the future, we used to hunt around Carney along the Menominee River. You would be three hours away and there are camp grounds along the river. If you take the late hunt you would have several weekends. Good Luck..


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

FYI WE HAVE BEEN SEEING TONS OF TURKEYS IN CENTRAL AND NORTHERN DICKINSON COUNTY THE LAST 4 YEARS! NOT SURE THE EFFECTS OF THE DEEP SNOW THIS YEAR?




ezcaller said:


> If your going to be hunting public anyway you might want to look to the UP in the future, we used to hunt around Carney along the Menominee River. You would be three hours away and there are camp grounds along the river. If you take the late hunt you would have several weekends. Good Luck..


----------



## lucicarli (Nov 4, 2015)

zkon said:


> I'm a new turkey hunter this year, I have never been before. Got my license for May 6-12 in unit ZC (St. Clair, Macomb, Oakland, Genessee, and Lapeer). I'm going to college at Michigan Tech, so scouting is near impossible because I'm 8 hours away. Any potential spots I should be checking out? Is Wetzel or Holly Rec a good area to keep an eye on? Any public land tips would be appreciated!


Give the Metamora-Hadley Rec Area a try.....have seen some good birds there in the past!


----------



## zkon (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys! I definitely have a much better idea of what to look for. I'll see if I can partner up with someone experienced


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

zkon said:


> I'm a new turkey hunter this year, I have never been before. Got my license for May 6-12 in unit ZC (St. Clair, Macomb, Oakland, Genessee, and Lapeer). I'm going to college at Michigan Tech, so scouting is near impossible because I'm 8 hours away. Any potential spots I should be checking out? Is Wetzel or Holly Rec a good area to keep an eye on? Any public land tips would be appreciated!


if you are near BPS in auburn , a buddy of mine is very well versed in turkey hunting, makes calls , and gives seminars, and loves to talk turkey, his name is Dan, and works in archery deptartment, call to see when he is there


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Go to Port Huron State Game land. 7500 acres of all hills and river bottom. PM me and I can direct you.


----------

